# 24 h Rennen Duisburg Team biketags



## bikekiller (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo liebe Bikerfreunde !

Am 04./05.08.2007 ist es wieder soweit. Das legendäre 24 h Rennen von Duisburg www.24h-duisburg.de steht an.

In 2007 soll es ein "hochoffizielles Rennteam" von www.biketags.de geben, in dem ihr dabei sein könnt, wenn ihr Spaß an der Sache habt. 

Es soll ein 8er Team an den Start als Firmenteam. biketags sponsort euch mit einem Teamtrikot und lecker Kööööölsch nach dem Sieg. 

Teilnehmergebühr wäre pro Nase 50,- Euro. Den Rest übernimmt biketags. Das heißt ihr müsstet euch schon verbindlich überlegen ob ihr an dem WOE Zeit und Lust habt auf den Spaß.

Bitte gebt mir Bescheid bis zum 15.01.2007, dann melde ich das Team an.

Ich fahre natürlich auch mit, ist ja klar.    

Würde mich freuen und wir hätten sicherlich viel Spaß.


----------



## bikekiller (2. Januar 2007)

#1 : delgado
#2: Solanum
#3: bikekiller
#4: Du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle2sun (2. Januar 2007)

Moin Bikekiller,
.....dürfen auch Radler mit antiquierter Fahrradtechnik,zeitlosem Outfitdesign (....vielleicht macht ja ein BIKETAGS-Leibchen was wett....)
 und bescheidener Radeltechnik mitmachen ??
Wenn du gut auf mein Fahrrad aufpasst lasse ich auch mein Schloss zuhause.....mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## bikekiller (2. Januar 2007)

cycle2sun schrieb:


> Moin Bikekiller,
> .....dürfen auch Radler mit antiquierter Fahrradtechnik,zeitlosem Outfitdesign (....vielleicht macht ja ein BIKETAGS-Leibchen was wett....)
> und bescheidener Radeltechnik mitmachen ??
> Wenn du gut auf mein Fahrrad aufpasst lasse ich auch mein Schloss zuhause.....mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]



Ja klaro. Spitze ! Du bist dabei. Schloss darf ruhig mitkommen, das gehört immerhin zu Dir dazu !
  

#1: delgado
#2: Solanum
#3: bikekiller
#4: bernhardwalter
#5: cycle2sun
#6: Du ?


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Januar 2007)

#6: ich


----------



## meti (2. Januar 2007)

sponsort doch mich !! 
nee spaß bei seite fahre 24h nuerburgring (einzelfahrer    oder 4er    mal schauen) 
aber viel spaß euch allen in duisdurg und rockt da ordendlich !


----------



## talybont (2. Januar 2007)

nach vier 24-h-Rennen tu ich mir das nicht mehr an.
(Duisburg: 1., 2. und 3. im 4er Mixed 2004-2006, in München 16. in 2005)


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2007)

... wir brauchen noch 'ne Frau! Mooooolly!!!


----------



## pd1 (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo ,
ich hätte auch lust ein wenig im Kreis zufahren,wenn ihr noch einen braucht !!

Gruß pd


----------



## jokomen (2. Januar 2007)

Hey Bikekiller,

super Idee, son 8er Team!  

Komme wahrscheinlich an dem WE von der Alpenüberquerung und Gardasee entweder topfit oder total kaputt nach Hause  
Würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber noch leider nicht genau sagen, ob das mit dem WE auch sicher klappt. Werde aber, wenn ich hier bin, vorbeikommen und euch lautstark unterstützen.


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2007)

Veranstalter schrieb:
			
		

> 8 er Team-Mixed *(min. 3 Bikerinnen): *620 Euro / Frühbucher ( bis 31.01.2007): 580 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

#1: delgado
#2: Solanum
#3: bikekiller
#4: bernhardwalter
#5: cycle2sun
#6: mtb-kao
#7: Tazz
#8: Du ?

Jipppiiieeeehhhh !!!! Das Team ist schon stark besetzt !!! Wer kommt noch dabei ?


----------



## Montana (3. Januar 2007)

_*Montana*_ vielleicht


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> _*Montana*_ vielleicht



Vielleicht ? Du bist dabei ist doch klaro bei dem Dreamteam !!!


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

#1: delgado
#2: Solanum
#3: bikekiller
#4: bernhardwalter
#5: cycle2sun
#6: mtb-kao
#7: Tazz
#8: montana


Komplett !!!


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Januar 2007)

dann dürfen jetzt alle ihren trainingsschwerpunkt auf treppen runterfahren und schotterkurven fahren legen


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> dann dürfen jetzt alle ihren trainingsschwerpunkt auf treppen runterfahren und schotterkurven fahren legen



Rischtisch !!!!   

Mein Vorschlag für die "Dienstbekleidung":

#1: delgado "mad spreads" - S
#2: Solanum "mud under tire" - S
#3: bikekiller "semor style" - L
#4: bernhardwalter "biketags wall" - XL
#5: cycle2sun "pre collect" - M
#6: mtb-kao "deep flow" - M
#7: Tazz "time out" - S
#8: Montana "drop in" - M

Passt das so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> dann dürfen jetzt alle ihren trainingsschwerpunkt auf *treppen runterfahren* und schotterkurven fahren legen


 






Darf das obere Teilstück nicht gefahren werden?


----------



## Solanum (3. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Rischtisch !!!!
> 
> Mein Vorschlag für die "Dienstbekleidung":
> 
> ...




Yes!!


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Darf das obere Teilstück nicht gefahren werden?



Pfui, diese Treppe war wohl 2006 recht rutschig und fies steil...


----------



## cycle2sun (3. Januar 2007)

Moin Bikekiller,
....´PRÄ-COLLECT´ passt schon ganz gut 
(...zu meinem alten Fahrrad und mir...),
...mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

cycle2sun schrieb:


> Moin Bikekiller,
> ....´PRÄ-COLLECT´ passt schon ganz gut
> (...zu meinem alten Fahrrad und mir...),
> ...mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]



perfekt


----------



## juchhu (3. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Pfui, diese Treppe war wohl 2006 recht rutschig und fies steil...


 
Na, das Hauptproblem ist wohl die Staubildung.
Man kann ja schlecht das erste Teilstück runterfahren,
wenn das noch andere ihr Bike runtertragen/-schieben.

Der zweite flachere Teil sieht auch nicht nach einer Speedstrecke aus.
Aber vielleicht ist das Foto ja relativ kurz nach dem Start aufgenommen worden, 
zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zieht sich das Starterfeld bestimmt stärker auseinander.

Muss mal schauen, wo es in der Umgebung steile längere Treppen gibt. 

VG Martin

PS: Mir ist gerade eine gute Location eingefallen, 
die fast jeder vor der 'Haustür' hat: 
Inspektionstreppen unter Autobahnbrücken  
Meist lang und (sehr) steil.


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

Geht vom Treppen fahren nicht das Bike kaputt ?????  



juchhu schrieb:


> Na, das Hauptproblem ist wohl die Staubildung.
> Man kann ja schlecht das erste Teilstück runterfahren,
> wenn das noch andere ihr Bike runtertragen/-schieben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipoly (3. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Inspektionstreppen unter Autobahnbrücken
> Meist lang und (sehr) steil.





Und meist mit SEEEEEHR viel Moos drauf und ner Straße direkt unten! Die sind nicht zu empfehlen!
Aber sonst fahrt zum Schokoladenmuseum nach Köln da geht das Wunderbar! reichlich anlauf und dann hüpf


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Na, das Hauptproblem ist wohl die Staubildung.
> Man kann ja schlecht das erste Teilstück runterfahren,
> wenn das noch andere ihr Bike runtertragen/-schieben.
> 
> ...




Hör auf Dir'n Kopp zu machen!
Wenn wir'n Treppen-Trainer brauchen mach isch dat!

PS: Beleuchtung kriegemer auch selber hin ...


----------



## Montana (3. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Rischtisch !!!!
> 
> Mein Vorschlag für die "Dienstbekleidung":
> 
> ...



Und wo ist das REDZONE´S  DISTRICT ?  

Drop in passt aber auch sehr gut  .... habe ich ja schon  .... M aber *maximal *

LG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Rischtisch !!!!
> 
> Mein Vorschlag für die "Dienstbekleidung":
> 
> ...



Klar


----------



## Montana (3. Januar 2007)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Und meist mit SEEEEEHR viel Moos drauf und ner Straße direkt unten! Die sind nicht zu empfehlen!
> Aber sonst fahrt zum Schokoladenmuseum nach Köln da geht das Wunderbar! reichlich anlauf und dann hüpf



Frohes neues Jahr , Lars 

Machst Du uns denn bitte den Schoko Trainer  .... dann noch zum Stötzer .... dann sind wir fit  

 ..... oder mein Junior macht das ....


----------



## juchhu (3. Januar 2007)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Und meist mit SEEEEEHR viel Moos drauf und ner Straße direkt unten! Die sind nicht zu empfehlen!
> Aber sonst fahrt zum Schokoladenmuseum nach Köln da geht das Wunderbar! reichlich anlauf und dann hüpf


 
 
Fürs Überspringen des ersten Teilstückes nicht ohne Deine Idee.  
Falls Fotografen das aufnehmen, dürfte Dir ein Titelfoto sicher sein. 




Delgado schrieb:


> Hör auf Dir'n Kopp zu machen!
> Wenn wir'n Treppen-Trainer brauchen mach isch dat!
> 
> PS: Beleuchtung kriegemer auch selber hin ...


 
Mach ich nicht!
Gehe ich von aus! Vielleicht machst doch ein anderer? 
Kann sein!


----------



## Lipoly (3. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr , Lars
> 
> Machst Du uns denn bitte den Schoko Trainer  .... dann noch zum Stötzer .... dann sind wir fit
> 
> ..... oder mein Junior macht das ....




Danke, dir auch!
Das Stötzer Gap springe ich selber auchnicht, weobei, jetzt habe ich ja vorne 310mm und hinten 340mm federweg udn muss zum anlauf nehmen nicht treten.....nein nein ich machs nicht


aber schokotreppe ist auch mit meinem cubedingsbums kein problem! geht nur bissi mehr aufs material


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

Lipoly schrieb:


> aber schokotreppe ist auch mit meinem cubedingsbums kein problem! geht nur bissi mehr aufs material




Sach ich doch. Treppe fahren macht das Bike kaputt !


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2007)

Ähhhh bikekiller, .... kann ich doch vielleicht das mud under tire in -s- haben?

Das mad spreads macht mir so'n Bauchansatz


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ähhhh bikekiller, .... kann ich doch vielleicht das mud under tire in -s- haben?
> 
> Das mad spreads macht mir so'n Bauchansatz



Schade, ich finde Dich echt hübsch in dem mad spreads. Kannst ja mit Solanum tauschen    

Montana also dann im red zone, dann wäre das drop in noch frei... wer will dann das mad spreads freiwillig tragen ? 


Ich sehe schon das wird lustig...


----------



## Montana (3. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Schade, ich finde Dich echt hübsch in dem mad spreads. Kannst ja mit Solanum tauschen
> 
> *Montana *also dann im red zone, dann wäre das drop in noch frei... wer will dann das mad spreads freiwillig tragen ?
> 
> ...




Nee sorry ....  _Mistverständnis_  .... *drop in *passt schon ....  black ist beautiful  

LG Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


>



kann man nicht rechts die rutsche nehmen?    

also am liebsten hätte ich das biketags wall oder drop in... M passt'scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (3. Januar 2007)

*Kurz zur Erinnerung :​​*










*
KFL- Team Touren Tag mit den neuen Trikots ...


.... auf dem Lüderich  im Sommer 2006*​


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

:d :d :d :d :d  S C H ö ö ö ö ö ö N !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Schade, ich finde Dich echt hübsch in dem mad spreads. Kannst ja mit Solanum tauschen



Solanum, tauschst Du?
Wenn nicht nehm ich *widerwillig* das mead spreads.


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

Ich bringe einfach mal alle Shirts mit und dann einigen wir uns schon auf die Verteilung. Kein Thema.


----------



## Montana (3. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> kann man nicht rechts die rutsche nehmen?
> 
> also am liebsten hätte ich das biketags wall oder drop in... M passt'scho



Hey MTB-KaoLars ....  wir können da bestimmt noch tauschen ... lassen wir doch mal abwarten .. 

LG Guido


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2007)

Braucht jemand noch Kondition im neuen Jahr ... oder Kraft?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3065602&postcount=634


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (3. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Solanum, tauschst Du?
> Wenn nicht nehm ich *widerwillig* das mead spreads.



tüllich ! kein Problem!

aber dabei kann doch einen hübschen Mann nichts entstellen  

Grüße 

Solnaum


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Januar 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> aber dabei kann doch einen hübschen Mann nichts entstellen



jaja, also sollte micha dann doch lieber ein anderes nehmen


----------



## Solanum (3. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> jaja, also sollte micha dann doch lieber ein anderes nehmen



findest Du?


----------



## Tazz (3. Januar 2007)

Ach was freue ich mich auf euch alle  

Treppen kann ich nicht !! brauche einen Trainer  mit viel Geduld ,
Hä hä...........Leute wird schon .........................   
Ein Trainigspartner jedenfalls wohnt ja umme Ecke  da kann man schon fast nicht nein sagen   

Ich hätte gerne das Triko in M damit ich auf jedenfall reinpasse  .
So bis später mal  

Es grüßt 
Renate


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2007)

die erste und steilere der beiden Treppen ist tabu. Wer dort runterfährt, geht den Rest des Rennens zu Fuß!
Der untere Teil ist harmlos. Bin dort meist kurbelnd runter, z.T. auch im Wiegetritt. Interessanter ist dann eher die kleine Treppe mit Holzauflage direkt dahinter, bevor es wieder ins Infield geht.


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> die erste und steilere der beiden Treppen ist tabu. Wer dort runterfährt, geht den Rest des Rennens zu Fuß!




.... also üben wir das Ab- und Aufspringen während der Fahrt, wie die Crosser das machen .... von wegen Autobahntreppen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## bikekiller (4. Januar 2007)

2006 sollen auf den ersten Teil der Treppe ne Menge Leute gestürzt sein weil es dort Eisenkanten hat. Die sind im Regen und Matsch rutschig.

Absteigen und laufen ist kein Problem, denke ich. 

Viel interessanter wäre es zu wissen, wie ein 8er Team am besten teilnimmt um zu gewinnen. Wir sind ja ein Mixed Team also haben wir 3 Mädels und 5 Jungs. Sollen wir 2 Schichten machen mit Tag und Nachtfahrern, sollen die Jungs 2 oder mehr Runden hintereinander fahren, wer soll beginnen ?


Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Taktik für ein 24h Rennen im 8er Team ?


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Januar 2007)

Ich denke anfangen sollte derjenige mit der meisten Rennerfahrung, also Delgado  Aber die Taktik sollten wir mal in Ruhe bei einem lecker Bier und grillen diskutieren     Ich stelle Garten und Grill gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich denke anfangen sollte derjenige mit der meisten Rennerfahrung, also Delgado  Aber die Taktik sollten wir mal in Ruhe bei einem lecker Bier und grillen diskutieren     Ich stelle Garten und Grill gerne zur Verfügung.



Gute Idee Lars ,ich bringe gute Laune,schönes Wetter und andere Dinge mit. Anfahrt natürlich mit dem bike 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich denke anfangen sollte derjenige mit der meisten Rennerfahrung, also Delgado  Aber die Taktik sollten wir mal in Ruhe bei einem lecker Bier und grillen diskutieren     Ich stelle Garten und Grill gerne zur Verfügung.



Mache gerne den Anfang und das Ende  

Wg. Grillen schlage ich direkt mal morgen Abend vor    


Aus meinem letzten 24h-Rennen kann ich folgende Erfahrung beitragen:

- Teams die weit vorne platziert waren haben alle ihre Teilnehmer kurz aber schnell starten lassen. D. h. es wurden eine bis drei Runden mit individueller Maximalgeschwindigkeit gefahren.
Bei Ermüdungserscheinungen o.ä. (z. B. Nachts) können auch mal abwechselnd Einige schlafen gehen. 

Aber das können wir ja alles beim Grillen erörtern.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle2sun (4. Januar 2007)

Moin BIKETAGSER,
....finde ich eine klasse Idee zu einem teamtaktischen Treffen zu laden !!
Morgen wäre bei mir allerdings recht ungünstig,aber nicht unmöglich.... 
...mfg aus Deutz,STEPHAN @ cycle2sun


----------



## bikekiller (4. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich denke anfangen sollte derjenige mit der meisten Rennerfahrung, also Delgado  Aber die Taktik sollten wir mal in Ruhe bei einem lecker Bier und grillen diskutieren     Ich stelle Garten und Grill gerne zur Verfügung.



Ja megacool !!! Wann ist denn wieder Grillsaison ???    Morgen ?


----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Ja megacool !!! Wann ist denn wieder Grillsaison ???    Morgen ?



ja Morgen!! bin dabei! 

S lanum


----------



## Cheetah (4. Januar 2007)

Fängt die Grillsession nicht am Karfreitag an?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> ... Wann ist denn wieder Grillsaison ??? ...


Wurde die letzte denn schon beendet?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Fängt die Grillsession nicht am Karfreitag an?



Ja klar an Karfreitag, aber ds ist ja auch schon fast 9 Monate her...

Solanum


----------



## bikekiller (4. Januar 2007)

Laut dem Zeiterfassungskalender unserer Personalabteilung ist 2007 Pfingsten vor Ostern...    
und wir arbeiten inkl. Urlaub nur schlappe 217 Tage... das macht 60% aus, 40% sind frei in 2007 von 365 Tagen !!!


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Laut dem Zeiterfassungskalender unserer Personalabteilung ist 2007 Pfingsten vor Ostern...
> und wir arbeiten inkl. Urlaub nur schlappe 217 Tage... das macht 60% aus, 40% sind frei in 2007 von 365 Tagen !!!



Feiert Ihr schon ....  ?

Prost 



Höhenprofil (wen's interessiert ...):

http://www.benniaufreisen.de/bilder/mtb/24h-dui/hoehenprofil.jpg


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2007)

@biketags-team,

um mal bikekillers Sieg-Ambitionen mit ein paar Zahlen zu untermalen ...

Gemessen am Vorjahres-Ergebnis des 8er Mix-Siegerteams müssten wir in den 24h 65 Runden (500,5 km/4550HM) schaffen/schlagen.

Das heißt, wir müssten eine Durchschnitts-Geschwindigkeit von 20,85 km fahren/laufen.

.... nur mal so als Trainingsanreiz und für vorab-taktische Überlegungen   


Gruß

Micha


http://www.aim-n-time.de/Ergebnisliste_8er.pdf



PS: mit einem 18er Schnitt wird man Letzter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2007)

Ich bastele auch gerade an einem 8er-Mixed. Habe mir daher die Ergebnisse von 2006 auch schon angesehen. Gut fand' ich, dass man mit 'nem 18er-Schnitt aber immerhin 4. wurde!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2007)

OK! da wissen wir ja schonmal wo einer der Feinde zu finden ist....

.....wir wissen wo Dein Auto steht

Grüße S lanum


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich bastele auch gerade an einem 8er-Mixed. Habe mir daher die Ergebnisse von 2006 auch schon angesehen. Gut fand' ich, dass man mit 'nem 18er-Schnitt aber immerhin Letzter wurde!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Mich irritiert die Streckenführung etwas ...
Bei soviel Richtungswechseln ist ein Schnitt über 21hm/h ohne Schleudertrauma wohl kaum möglich   

@S olanum, wieso Feinde ---> Opfer


----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mich irritiert die Streckenführung etwas ...
> Bei soviel Richtungswechseln ist ein Schnitt über 21hm/h ohne Schleudertrauma wohl kaum möglich
> 
> @S olanum, wieso Feinde ---> Opfer




wie es gibt Kurven   dann kann ich doch nicht mitmachen!!


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> wie es gibt Kurven   dann kann ich doch nicht mitmachen!!



Kurven und sowas:


----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2007)

Das ist nicht so schlimm, aber Kurven fahr ich dann einfach nicht! 


Slanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (4. Januar 2007)

Rinne, Treppe, ********* ???    

Wo fahren die denn in Duisburg herum ??? 


Und nen 20er Schnitt schaffe ich sowieso nicht. Ich aktiviere die Molly noch mal mit Händen und Füßen !


----------



## bikekiller (4. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich bastele auch gerade an einem 8er-Mixed. Habe mir daher die Ergebnisse von 2006 auch schon angesehen. Gut fand' ich, dass man mit 'nem 18er-Schnitt aber immerhin 4. wurde!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Nachmacher....    

braucht ihr noch Trikots ?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


>


Is' das steil! Da komm' ich nicht hoch!

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: ihr habt nur eine Chance: nicht antreten!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> braucht ihr noch Trikots ?


Klar, weißt du doch!


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so schlimm, aber Kurven fahr ich dann einfach nicht!
> 
> Slanum



Dann lauf die Kurven, ...... Hauptsache 21er Schnitt; Viel Spaß


----------



## bikekiller (4. Januar 2007)

Na das wird ja ne regelrechte Lokalparty vor Ort. Wir sollten sehen dass wir nebeneinander zelten im Fahrerlager so mit Bänken und Tischen und Grill und Kööölsch und und und.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2007)

Noch isses nicht soweit. Wie gesagt: wir basteln noch. 
Ich meine auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die Fahrerlagerplätze zugewiesen werden.  
Geht klar, die Trikots nehmen wir.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Na das wird ja ne regelrechte Lokalparty vor Ort. Wir sollten sehen dass wir nebeneinander zelten im Fahrerlager so mit Bänken und Tischen und Grill und Kööölsch und und und.



Hi bikekiller,

das hört sich ja alles sehr verlockend an ,aber lass mich doch wissen was mit Samstag im 7 GB ist,findet da nun eine Tour statt oder muß ich dann in fremden Gebieten wie z.B. die GH den Schlamm durchwühlen  

Lieben Gruß  

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gemessen am Vorjahres-Ergebnis des 8er Mix-Siegerteams müssten wir in den 24h 65 Runden (500,5 km/4550HM) schaffen/schlagen.
> 
> Das heißt, wir müssten eine Durchschnitts-Geschwindigkeit von 20,85 km fahren/laufen.



das wären dann also im schnitt rund 62,5km und 569hm pro person


----------



## bikekiller (5. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> das wären dann also im schnitt rund 62,5km und 569hm pro person



geht doch ...    nur die Uhrzeiten sind etwas verrückt, wann man biken soll mit Renntempo. Das wird lustig. Als ich mal Nachtdienst hatte im KH, sollte ich um 3 Uhr zu ner Sectio aufstehen und ich also ab in den OP und da fragt mich die Ärztin, wo ich meine Schuhe und Brille hätte und ob ich denn die Augen auch einmal öffnen würde und dann sagte sie ich soll man lieber wieder ins Bett sie käme alleine zurecht... 
und dann im Pfadfinderlager bei der Nachtwache auf dem Lagerturm, da sollte ich mit Jörg Wache halten und ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> das wären dann also im schnitt rund 62,5km und 569hm pro person



Aber bitte unter drei Stunden!


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> ... und dann im Pfadfinderlager bei der Nachtwache auf dem Lagerturm, da sollte ich mit Jörg Wache halten und ...



Hattet Ihr noch Kaffee .... ?


----------



## bikekiller (5. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hattet Ihr noch Kaffee .... ?



nee Cola... das Ergebnis war, dass wir am nächsten Tag nen Colarausch hatten...


----------



## bikekiller (9. Januar 2007)

Moin liebes Team biketags !

Die Anmeldung ist fast vollendet, eure Gebühr ist bereits fast vollständig angewiesen, so dass die Sache rund wird in der KW 3.

Ich würde gerne eure hübschen Beine und Brustkörbe mit biketags shirts bepflastern und ablichten und ne nette Pressemitteilung starten, wenn euch dies genehm wäre. 

Ich schlage vor, euren Fototermin mit dem Grillfest zu kombinieren. Terminvorschläge werden jetzt entgegen genommen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. Januar 2007)

vielleicht solltest du erst einmal alle urlaubstermine sammeln. dann wir es wahrscheinlich einzwei zeitfenster geben, an denen man einen termin planen kann.


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du erst einmal alle urlaubstermine sammeln. ...



Delgado: 04.03.2007 - 18.03.2007 auf Malle.
             09.04.2007 RuK


----------



## Solanum (9. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Delgado: 04.03.2007 - 18.03.2007 auf Malle.
> 09.04.2007 RuK



Solanum: dito

05.02.2007-08.02.2007 Hamburg


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du erst einmal alle urlaubstermine sammeln. .



bernhardwalter: 17.3.2007 - 26.3.2007  Schnalztal  Ski Alpin
24.6.2007 - 30.6.2007  Elsaß ( Vortour Ferienlager )


----------



## bikekiller (10. Januar 2007)

*31.03.2007 wäre doch prima für ein Treffen oder ?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> *31.03.2007 wäre doch prima für ein Treffen oder ?*




Machst Du LMB-Termin?


----------



## Solanum (10. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> *31.03.2007 wäre doch prima für ein Treffen oder ?*


 Dafür 
Solanum


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Januar 2007)

boah habt ihr das eilig. ich dachte eher so an gemütliches grillen im warmen, zwischen mai und juli  ende märz stehen meine gartenmöbel und der grill noch im schuppen


----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2007)

Damals ...... da haben wir im Januar gegrillt ... bei - 8°C


----------



## cycle2sun (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo Loide,
....Ende 3/07 bzw.Anfang 4/07 bin ich in Spanien...
...mit der Temperatur und dem Grill hauts wohl hin,aber der Rest passt wohl nicht....
Kurze Termininfo meinerseits;
20./21.1.,4./5.2.,Karneval,17./18.3.,25./26.3.,21./22.4.,Mitte bis Ende 5/07,16./17.6 + die 1.3 Wochen der Sommerferien......kann ich NICHT !!
Mir persönlich wäre ein Freitagabendtermin nicht unrecht,da ich an einigen der angegebenen Tage zumindest erst Samstag morgen wo erscheinen muss,der geistige und körperliche Zustand ist da nicht sooooooo wichtig !
.....mfg aus Deutz,STEPHAN @ cycle2sun


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Januar 2007)

Ich könnte :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: VIELEN DANK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (25. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich könnte :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: VIELEN DANK




Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung,einfach nur Schei........   

Einer aus dem 8er Team 

und Tschüssss


----------



## Montana (25. Januar 2007)

Kapier ich zwar nicht  ganz  was hier los ist ...  
Kommt mir aber _ehrlich gemeint _nicht gänzlich ungelegen .... sorry  

Liebe Grüße 

Guido


----------



## Tazz (25. Januar 2007)

Ich bin super sauer !!!! ................. und finde es zum :kotz:.


Na villeicht gibt es ja andere möglichkeiten  Schwarzwald Marathon oder so ?? 

Lieben Gruß an die die Gezahlt haben 
Renate


----------



## ralf (25. Januar 2007)

... seltsame Konversation ...  

_Wer ist denn mit dem Startgeld durchgebrannt?_

Lasst die Unverständigen mitleiden ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Cheetah (25. Januar 2007)

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/


----------



## juchhu (26. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

da ich gestern abend ein wenig über die Hintergründe erfahren habe,
stellt sich doch die Frage, ob die bereits Angemeldeten sich neu formieren, ggf. ein eigenes Team bilden und trotzdem an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen. Bis zum 31.01.2007 gilt noch der 'Frühbucherrabatt'.

Zwar gibt die Website www.24h-Duisburg.de keine genaue Information darüber, was in einem solchen Fall passiert (z.B. Rückerstattung der Startgebühr). Allerdings wird darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Nichtteilnahme kein Anspruch auf Rückerstattung des Startgeldes vorhanden ist.

VG Martin


----------



## Schnegge (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
villeichecht lässt sich ja noch was mit den highlifecruisern zusammen organisieren. Ich bin an dem Wochenende leider verhindert  , sonst wär ich garantiert wieder bei den Jungs mitgefahren  .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Januar 2007)

@martin
jetzt auf die schnelle ein team aufzumachen ist mir auch zu blöde.

@jörg
ich fahre lieber mit leuten, die ich auch selber kenne. vielleicht stelle ich ein team am gleichen wochenende für rad am ring zusammen. da gilt der frühbucher bis 30.4.


----------



## Cheetah (26. Januar 2007)

Leute schaut euch doch mal : http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/ an.
Hier geht es um den Spaß, ich werde mit Balu., Harnas, Merlin, Splash, Tomadi dort sein.


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Januar 2007)

@frank
da steht ja gar nichts über die orga, startgelder, streckenprofil etc. oder bin ich nur zu blind  fahrt ihr als einzelstarter oder im team? bei rar fahren halt eh schon ein paar freunde von mir mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @martin
> jetzt auf die schnelle ein team aufzumachen ist mir auch zu blöde.
> 
> @jörg
> ich fahre lieber mit leuten, die ich auch selber kenne. vielleicht stelle ich ein team am gleichen wochenende für rad am ring zusammen. da gilt der frühbucher bis 30.4.


 
Hallo Lars,

kann ich verstehen. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass das bereitsgezahlte Startgeld nicht erstattet wird (bitte korrigiere mich gerne  ), war meine erster Einfall (da ja offensichtlich vier bereits gezahlt haben), es dann einfach unter eigener Flagge und mit eigenen Buddies zu machen.

Tja, das ist sehr blöd gelaufen.

Vielleicht solltest Du das Startgeld frühzeitig unter Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt und Liebesentzug einziehen, damit das gleiche Schicksal Dir ein zweites Mal erspart bleibt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (26. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @frank
> da steht ja gar nichts über die orga, startgelder, streckenprofil etc. oder bin ich nur zu blind  fahrt ihr als einzelstarter oder im team? bei rar fahren halt eh schon ein paar freunde von mir mit.



Das Startgeld 2006 war 30EUR. Die Teams stehen noch nicht fest, es ist ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Tazz (26. Januar 2007)

Mein Geld wurde schon zurück Überwiesen   .....................

Warum wurde an die Leute keine Errinnerung geschickt  ??? die nicht Gezahlt haben  

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Januar 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Mein Geld wurde schon zurück Überwiesen   .....................
> 
> Warum wurde an die Leute keine Errinnerung geschickt  ??? die nicht Gezahlt haben
> 
> ...



Genau bei mir auch schon,vieleicht ist es ja mehrfach versucht worden aber leider ohne Reaktion der noch zahlungsoffenen Teilnehmer,wie auch immer "das Kind ist nun mal in den Brunnen gefallen" aber ich lerne daraus und ziehe für mich einfach die Konsequenzen.

Ein schönen WE 

Bernhard II


----------

